# Frigidaire dryer DIY repair



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

With that many heating elements in so short a time I would suspect that you have a problem other than the heating element. I wouldn't spend any more time or money repairing a clothes destroyer.

Keep an eye on craigslist or check out some used appliance stores. I spent 50$ on a dryer that lasted four years. If you are anything like me, keep the old one and when time/money are available tinker around with it. Worst case scenario: you fix it and then you have two working dryers (which is AWESOME!).


----------



## hychesee (Oct 31, 2008)

I agree something is goofy with it, my Kenmore dryer was 23 years old without a single problem, had to leave it because of moving truck space, but if you want to buy the parts online this is a good place to start.
http://www.repairclinic.com/SmartSearch.aspx?s=t-FER311FS-%3d%3d


----------



## Winchester (Aug 27, 2008)

There's also Sears Parts Direct but they can be somewhat higher in price. (may not have older models but the site has built in diagrams.)

Try searching the net by your dryers model number and find parts manual. More than likely a PDF file.

Best of luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have replaced several round coil heating elements for myself and neighbours, as well as the rear bushing kit at the back if the drum. Excessive vibration could be causing a bit of a problem but more importantly if it is a coiled element be sure to install it gently and evenly linked between the insulated supports. Remember this element expands and contracts continually. If not evenly supported or if it is stretched unevenly it will likely break. Before removing it I would look at the coils between the insulators and see how evenly it was installed. Touch wood mine that I installed is still running after 8? years maybe 10 or 12 and the dryer was well used when it came with the house in 1990.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, I decided that I am going to repair it to see how it goes. I was able to get just the coil from a local appliance store for $25 and the rear bushing for the drum for another $5. The old bushing seemed pretty warn out. After a conversation with the repair guy from the local appliance store we pretty much determined 2 contributing factors:

1) my wife likes to dry sneakers (probably 2-3 times a year) and that is reaking havoc on it because of the vibrations.

2) my wife likes to do the largest loads possible, thus taxing the dryer to the max.

I told her that she needs to cut her loads in half and NO MORE SNEAKERS!


Now, a question. The bushing seems to have grease in it, what type should I use?


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Seems to me that the bushing came as part of a kit, sleeve, c clamp, and shaft which bolted on with 3 screws on my drum. The bushing was pre lubed. I have done these several times and the kits were different between mine and the neighbour's. I would replace the shaft and bushing together to be certain. While you're in ther flip your belt inside out to inspect for cracks and check the glide pads that the drum rolls on...
There is a basket which you can attach to some dryer doors? I think to hold sneakers...... Keeps the wife happy and might save a few repair bucks to spend on fishing that way.
Oh ,when she dries half the load size,thats twice the work, remember you get to do the other half!


----------



## CowboyAndy (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, it was a success. Got the element replaced and the bushing too. Got it put back together and didn't have any extra parts!


----------



## hychesee (Oct 31, 2008)

You may consider it a success but I don't, pocket parts are essential to building up your spare parts bin.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Don't forget the sneaker basket, that could earn you an extra day of fishing! Also suggest to your wife that smaller dryer loads will mean only half as much to fold. 

" Perception is all there really is..." Tom Peters


----------



## CowboyAndy (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, the dryer seems to not be drying as fast as it used to. Where should I start to check for this?


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Thermostat or the controls. Possibly what has caused the past elements to burn up prematurely.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

CB,
Any time I've had dryer issues I start by disconnecting the vent from the wall and run two cylces, one timed one on auto cycle with similar items in the dryer like a couple of towels. If you start there you can determine how the dryer timer is functioning as well as when the element is working. Put an old nylon over the exhaust and see what happens with two loads.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

You can also clean out a dryer duct with an electric leaf blower.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Feb 19, 2008)

Chemist1961 said:


> CB,
> Any time I've had dryer issues I start by disconnecting the vent from the wall and run two cylces, one timed one on auto cycle with similar items in the dryer like a couple of towels. If you start there you can determine how the dryer timer is functioning as well as when the element is working. Put an old nylon over the exhaust and see what happens with two loads.


 
And what exactly am I hoping to accomplish by doing this? I just replaces the heating element so I had the whole thing apart and cleaned every last corner of it, including the duct...


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

CB , Nestor is making an important point and it's great tip. You can eliminate all the parts youve replaced. By disconnecting the dryer you are eliminating the vent pipe as a cause. 
If you have a defective timer or humidity sensor in the dryer running it off the vent should help this show up. But if your vent happens to be plugged or the exhaust fan underneath the dryer the moisture backs up and your clothes don't dry as well.
In my first experience when I ran the dryer on timed cylce it woked. On auto cycle it failed beacuse the auto cycle senses humidity and shuts down the load. So I replaced the humidity sensor and all was well.
However on another occaision several weeks later after cleaning the entire vent system, one of my toddlers jamed fabric softenting towels under the lint screen and the dryer wouldn't dry again since they sucked into the exhaust fan under the dryer. We found the screen on the floor and figured it had just dragged out the door with a load of laundry. But when we put it back in and ran more loads the blockage caused the moisture to back up. The dryer would run, the element was freshly replaced and still no go. I spent a couple of hours ripping it apart again checked the element, etc then realized there was no exhaust pressure underneath. Check your fan and your vent just in case.


----------

